# www.bigalsonline.ca?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

www.bigalsonline.ca turned into bigalspets?

Uhm my old account is gone.. i had almost near 500 points too... wth?

Anyone know how to get my old accnt back with my points? I literally just ordered something not even 6 months ago.. did they delete everyone account?........

:/


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Shouldn't you start with contacting them?

Phone:
Customer Service: 1-888-8-BIGALS (1-888-824-4257)
Mon-Fri: 9am - 9pm EST
Sat - Sun: Closed

Email Address:
[email protected]


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Will said:


> Shouldn't you start with contacting them?
> 
> Phone:
> Customer Service: 1-888-8-BIGALS (1-888-824-4257)
> ...


lol i did  just wondering if anyone had the same issue :S


----------

